# Dr. Depth PC Software zum Erstellen einer Gewässerkarte



## Echolotzentrum (14. Januar 2008)

*Dr. Depth PC Software*
*Preis:* 99,- EUR

*In drei einfachen Schritten die eigene Gewässerkarte erstellen!*

Dr. Depth PC Software ist für das Betriebssystem Windows 2000/XP/Vista ausgelegt und läßt sich auch ohne große Computerkenntnisse einfach bedienen.
- einfachste Datenverarbeitung
- Wegpunkte per PC erstellen
- Tidenfunktion enthalten
- Datenexport möglich
- Kartenausdruck möglich

*GPS- und Tiefendaten auf SD-Chip sammeln & speichern*
Zeichnen Sie automatisch während der Fahrt GPS-Positionen und Wassertiefen in Ihrem Lowrance oder Eagle Echolot-GPS-Kombigerät auf!
*individuelle Gewässerkarte erzeugen*
Stecken Sie den SD-Chip mit den gesammelten Daten in Ihren PC und erstellen Sie Ihre Karte wahlweise als:
- 3D Kartenmodell
- 2D Kartenmodell
- 2D Tiefenlinien Kartenmodell
*Tiefenlinien-Karte auf Ihrem Lowrance-Eagle Gerät nutzen:*
Verwenden Sie den SD-Chip mit erstellten Karten in jedem:
- Lowrance LMS/LCX/GlobalMpa
- Lowrance Ifinder GPS-Handy (nicht GO²)
- Eagle FishElite/SeaCharter/IntelliMap









 
*Hier können Sie sich eine Demonstration zu dem Programm anschauen.*
*Sie sehen dort, wie nach und nach das 3D-Bild aufgebaut wird.*​ 
*

*​ 
www.echolotzentrum.de


----------

